# 29.5 & 32" Terminators ??



## clintbutler

any one heard any reveiws on the new terminator tires? they look like xtr's or roids


----------



## byrd

yeah do a search on here and ull see some treads on them. one of the members has them


----------



## drtj

Walker has a set on his brute.


----------



## gpinjason

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=8338


----------



## HondaGuy

drtj said:


> Walker has a set on his brute.


Yep, and hes had nothing but good to say about them too. Looks like another darn good mud tire choice for us, I'm looking forward to seeing the 29.5 Terminators when they're released.


----------



## walker

yes i love them .. clean out and dig like no bodies business .. worth the money in my opionion .. i'm curious about the 29.5's myself .. might have something to put them on when they come out .. i will have more video's of them in action after mudstock ....


----------



## filthyredneck

I was impressed with them because of how smoothe they are.... and they did pull real good too.


----------



## rowdy-outty

Just made a deal yesturday on a new set of Black Diesels and Terminators, woo Hoo! im siked out. Wondering if my clutch setup for the locks and 32backs will be ok for these new monsters?


----------



## Eight

^Post pics asap. I have heard nothing but great about them.


----------



## rowdy-outty

Me too thats why I wanted to try em, If i like em as much as walker does I might put a set of the 29.5's on wife's brute


----------



## gpinjason

MonsterRenegade said:


> Just made a deal with Twisted Customs yesturday on a new set of Black Diesels and Terminators, woo Hoo! im siked out. Wondering if my clutch setup for the locks and 32backs will be ok for these new monsters?


That's gonna look sweet on the Gade!! :flames:


----------



## Guest

The new ones are lighter weight as well and the 29.5's are lighter yet. I am hoping to get my hands on a set of 29.5's to do some testing on soon. I am betting they will de really well.


----------



## rowdy-outty

Talk to Mark at twisted, seems like a great guy and great prices!


----------



## byrd

has anybody put enough miles on them yet to see how they gona wear.....?


----------



## rowdy-outty

there so new i dont think anyone has had a chance to start wearing them down


----------



## byrd

yeah thats what i figured. they look like they would wear like iron. r the a harder rubber than the outlaws?


----------



## rowdy-outty

Have to ask Walker, i wont get mine untill probably the end of this week. The terminator is alot flatter, bigger foot print. They should last longer. You have to imagine how much pressure and weight is on just 2 or 3 lugs at a time with backs/laws/edl's. Distribute that same pressure and weight across an area 4x the size and it wont wear as fast. thats what i figure anyway, my .02


----------



## Beachcruiser

IMO the terminators look like Denman Groundhawgs for trucks. Just about the same tread pattern but smaller. Talk about wearing like iron....i wouldnt be surprised If you could get 60k out of a set of hawgs.


----------



## walker

as of right now have 3 2 day rides on mine and still have the tet's them ..


----------



## bruterider27

They pull better than your backs did?


----------



## walker

bruterider27 said:


> They pull better than your backs did?


 
cam't tell a difference between the term's and the back's


----------



## JTaylor11

How is the side bite. Got any side shot of the lugs?


----------



## deadman inc

I have heard nothing but good things about the terminators. My backs arent that old and now i regret it cause i should of waited. I want me a set now. When Filthy told me that Walker got a set and how he says they ride smooth it just made me want a set. Something different than everyone else you know but i will one of these days. You cant get put enough mods on a Brute theres always something to do to it LOL


----------



## walker

deadman my next weekend off me and my wife maybe a few more are rolling to crosby ,, filthy has came up to ride with us a few times now .. so its our tuen to roll to yalls kneck of the woods and you can see them in action ...


----------



## filthyredneck

I think they'll do good down here..... but they are gonna confuse the heck outta all the ******* lmao! They aint gonna be able to figure out what the heck kinda tires them are.


----------



## meangreen360

Not nice to talk about *******.lol We also need some rain down here. If yall do come down walker I also have some room at the house if anyone wanted to stay. Or the girls would have a place to take a shower.


----------



## filthyredneck

^Yep he's only a few minutes down the road from where we ride..... I'm about 40 mins away.


----------



## walker

hey meangreen i'm cooking fagita's tonite.. stole sarah's secret reciept ..lol.. yea our bikes are done till it rains.. we will come down and see yall its only fair and i've always wanted to ride down there.. i wonder if wal mart still has there floaties on sale justin..lol


----------



## meangreen360

Lol! Can you mail me some? Im hungry! Someone needs to do a rain dance.


----------



## filthyredneck

LMAO! Yeah walker....I'm sure they're still on sale, the summer is over with. Dont worry bro, we'll give the ole black brute some swim lessons. -at the very least we'll get her dog paddling lol


----------



## walker

filthyredneck said:


> LMAO! Yeah walker....I'm sure they're still on sale, the summer is over with. Dont worry bro, we'll give the ole black brute some swim lessons. -at the very least we'll get her dog paddling lol


hahahah might have to give ol pink meat some swimming lessons too.. i'm sure i can make mine doggie paddle..lol


----------



## gpinjason

Needs to rain at Crosby before you drive all the way down here... last weekend it was too dry!


----------



## filthyredneck

Walker I'll let ya know when it gets "good" down here again.... want to make sure we got the right stuff to put them terminators thru...wouldnt want to make it too easy for ya


----------



## walker

filthyredneck said:


> Walker I'll let ya know when it gets "good" down here again.... want to make sure we got the right stuff to put them terminators thru...wouldnt want to make it too easy for ya


forcast says rain this weekend ...:rockn:.. to bad its a week to late lol


----------



## meangreen360

Ol green is gonna sit in the garage until we get some rain!


----------



## gpinjason

That looks STOOPID!! (in the good way).


----------



## Eight

Looks sexy! Is it just me or does the top of your shock look bent.


----------



## rowdy-outty

shocks are fine, springs are in a bind. I dont know what there for but it aint a 4 wheeler! Im looking for different springs or im gonna cut a coil or two out of these.


----------



## jbadon

wow man thats really nice did they come out with the 29.5 yet???


----------



## rowdy-outty

super atv aint taking orders yet but call or PM Mark with Twisted Customs (site Sponsor) I have already been talking to him about ordering a set of the 29.5's. I think they look even better than the dirtytwo's! I think Mark is ready to ship!


----------



## filthyredneck

We got some rain out here finally .....maybe we can test some backs out now:rockn:


----------



## meangreen360

Some backs:thinking: You get some backs? Lovin this rain


----------



## Polaris425

MonsterRenegade said:


> Here ya go guys, i think they look SICK! :rockn:


NICE! :rockn:


----------



## walker

like i said at wally world jaime .. you will throw rocks at them 32 backs after 1 ride on the terminators.. ride smooth and mud just as good IN MY OPIONION than laws and backs.. the flat profile to me gives more area on the ground . to me more tire on the ground is more traction... rene looks good broski cant wait to see it in action


----------



## filthyredneck

meangreen360 said:


> Some backs:thinking: You get some backs? Lovin this rain


 
Nope...I was asleep last night when I wrote that lol....meant to put terminators, but must've read silverbacks somewhere before I wrote it so I had backs on the brain :theyareontome:


----------



## rowdy-outty

I cant wait till mudaholics at river run, its gonna be fun puttin these to the test!


----------



## monsterbrute750

Bike looks good with the new shoes monsterrenegade.....


----------



## rowdy-outty

thx


----------



## byrd

MonsterRenegade said:


> super atv aint taking orders yet but call or PM Mark with Twisted Customs (site Sponsor) I have already been talking to him about ordering a set of the 29.5's. I think they look even better than the dirtytwo's! I think Mark is ready to ship!


is the lug spacing or depth different on the 29.5s


----------



## rowdy-outty

The whole tire is different. they resemble each other but there not the same. First 2 are the dirty Two's, second 2 pics are the 29.5's


----------



## meangreen360

Wonder how good they swim.


----------



## filthyredneck

meangreen360 said:


> Wonder how good they swim.


Thats exactly what I want to know.

I think I like the way the 29.5s look over the 32s. Both are sweet lookin tires, but the 29.5 looks to have alot more side bite.


----------



## brutemike

filthyredneck said:


> Thats exactly what I want to know.
> 
> I think I like the way the 29.5s look over the 32s. Both are sweet lookin tires, but the 29.5 looks to have alot more side bite.


 I HOPE.....


----------



## Bootlegger

I wonder about the 29's on normal crushloks...I wonder how they will look.


----------



## rowdy-outty

I personally dont like the crushlock that was designed for the Nators. I will say that looking at them crushed though the tire tread looks NASTY!


----------



## jbadon

i think the 29.5 does have more side lug or it might be an illusion whats the lug height difference on the 2 COZ IT LOOKS ABOUT THE SAME


----------



## byrd

their website doesnt say there is any difference in the depth or spacing. only the total height of tire and weight is different between the 2. i wish they would do a 29.5x12x14 for the rears


----------



## rowdy-outty

They have the same tread depth but the 29.5's do have more side lug. I like the looks of the 29.5 better myself


----------



## brutemike

Is any one running the 29.5 nators yet?


----------



## Polaris425

Yes, I think monsterrenegade is........


----------



## walker

Polaris425 said:


> Yes, I think monsterrenegade is.........


nope those are 32's


----------



## gpinjason

I don't think anyone is running the 29.5's yet...


----------



## Polaris425

someone here said they bought the 29's I could have sworn...


----------



## walker

back ordered homie


----------



## twisted1

*i have 3 pair at the shop *
*i am now coming out with my own brand at the first of the year.*

*28 ) 12's,14's,15's*
*29.5) 12's,14',15's*
*33) 14's,15's*

*i help super come up with these and get no credit .....*
*i will keep yall posted on new tires that we are designing*

*to answer the question *
*the 29.5's are the same as the 32's *
*just a little redesign in the lugs*


----------



## byrd

can we get a sneak peek....? and estimated weights!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

TWISTED1--WHAT'S THE PRICE ON A SET OF 29.5 TERMINATORS??:thinking:


----------



## brutemike

walker said:


> nope those are 32's


I didnt think any one was.


----------



## keith

terms 29.5..superatv has them now(called yesterday) for 159.95each and free shipping. if tc has free shipping i would buy from them. tc sells for 160 each


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^^ THANKS MAN!!


----------



## CWILLIAMS29

29.5 Terms


----------



## Polaris425

CWILLIAMS29 said:


> 29.5 Terms


  That's SICK! :rockn:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^^ who built the lift?? And yes i agree, the 29.5 nators look better than the 32's. The 29.5 have the lug almost all the way to the rim. Mean!!!!!!


----------



## codyh

Supposely that is Mario William's Commander


----------



## gpinjason

EDIT: Sorry posted wrong video first time.... 

It's a CATVOS 6" according to this video... it's at 2:30...





!


----------



## islandlife

that commander looks like it could almost fit 35's. the 29's look tiny. **** mean lookin tire tho


----------



## brutemike

That rene needs some fender flairs lol.


----------



## BigBruteSteve

dammm that commander went through the 5dollar hole like nothing!..it went through it fast during slow motion!


----------



## brutemike

Just droped the ball and orderd some 29.5" nators from superatv the guys are great to work with and priceing was great too.Thumbs up to super atv and thanx tyler.:banana:


----------



## jgonie

gongrats may have to be my next tire if they ever make a twelve wide
________
KLONOPIN REHAB FORUM


----------



## meangreen360

BigBruteSteve said:


> dammm that commander went through the 5dollar hole like nothing!..it went through it fast during slow motion!


 That is not the 5 dollar hole.


----------



## BigBruteSteve

Hmmm I always thought that was it..I was told it was....guess not


----------



## meangreen360

Watching the video,the 5 dollar whole is to the left. Same area though. 5 dollar is much much deeper!


----------



## BigBruteSteve

I thought I was it...but yea..5dollar is deeper..I'm almost rack high when I get in 5buck hole


----------



## brutemike

Why is it called the 5dollar hole just wondering:thinking:


----------



## BigBruteSteve

^^^^^^ cause i bet u 5dollars u wont make it!!!


----------



## brutemike

BigBruteSteve said:


> ^^^^^^ cause i bet u 5dollars u wont make it!!!


 oooo i get it :doh: we got a few of them.


----------



## rowdy-outty

brutemike said:


> Just droped the ball and orderd some 29.5" nators from superatv the guys are great to work with and priceing was great too.Thumbs up to super atv and thanx tyler.:banana:


I see super atv is not under the sponsors's anymore, I havent been on here much in past few weeks. what happened?


----------



## byrd

well hell monster i could of sworn i jus saw them earlier today but i checked when i read ur post and ur right. so does that mean we going to twisted for the naters? anyone know what happened?


----------



## rowdy-outty

Im guessing Tyler didnt like polaris's i run the world and bow to me attitude but thats just a guess.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

*I NOTICED THAT SUPER ATV WAS NO LONGER A SPONSOR A LITTLE WHILE AGO, BUT NEVER GOT AROUND TO ASKING WHAT HAPPENED...OH WELL...:thinking:*


----------



## byrd

i jus say it up top on the border but its not under the sponsers list


----------



## NMKawierider

I'm sure it had something to do with that blow-out that happened a while back. I think we should leave this sleeping dog alone.


----------



## Injected

Wasnt Super Atv announced as a new sponcer just the other day?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

hsnapkidsanim::sleeping::sleeping:


----------



## walker

nmkawierider said:


> I'm sure it had something to do with that blow-out that happened a while back. I think we should leave this sleeping dog alone.


 
everyone should listen to you .. you are a wise man


----------



## rowdy-outty

Im done


----------



## walker

MonsterRenegade said:


> Im done


o yes you will be ... bwhahahha


----------



## brutemike

Injected said:


> Wasnt Super Atv announced as a new sponcer just the other day?


sure was last week


----------



## meangreen360

walker said:


> o yes you will be ... bwhahahha


 Walker is speaking from experience! bwhahahaha


----------



## walker

meangreen360 said:


> Walker is speaking from experience! bwhahahaha


that ain't no lie ....... where you been homie .. and happy belated birfday


----------



## meangreen360

Thanks! Been here. Just dont post hardly anymore. With all the bs going on


----------



## Polaris425

I just don't understand why ya'll feel the need to keep pushing buttons that dont need to be pushed. Back on topic or thread will be locked.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

*was just told that catvos has about 20 sets instock!!*


----------



## brutemike

Got my nators in a couple of days ago and all i can say is holly **** they put my zillas to shame i cant even imagine what i can go threw now. :bigeyes: To bad all the mud around here is frozin to try them out now.


----------



## Polaris425

brutemike said:


> Got my nators in a couple of days ago and all i can say is holly **** they put my zillas to shame i cant even imagine what i can go threw now. :bigeyes: To bad all the mud around here is frozin to try them out now.


Nice! Make sure to get us some pics!!


----------



## walker

told you so.. glad you like them


----------



## brutemike

Thanx walker u where rite. Showed them to some friends all i got was holly **** im not rideing behind you. I will post some pics when i get all the new parts on, still waiting on a arm bushings,got all new wheel bearings,seals motor and diffs,brake rotors,brakes front and rear, and gas tank skid mod done but at a standstill with no bushings.


----------



## Beachcruiser

What size of rim does the 29.5 use?


----------



## brutemike

They use a 14" rim and im going to post some pics soon as i can get my camera fixed or get a new one it keeps telling me lense error :thinking:.


----------



## Beachcruiser

Pics would be good Mike, appreciate it. I've been wanting to upgrade my 27" mudwisers to a bigger, alittle more aggresive tire but dont want a rough ride. 29.5 nators look like it would be a smooth tire but could eat if need be.


----------



## CWILLIAMS29

I posted some in the Kawasaki picture thread.


----------



## Beachcruiser

They look pretty good williams. How do they ride and perform? Better than the zillas? Im concerned because I ride alot of sand, gravel roads and hard packed dirt.


----------



## CWILLIAMS29

Not sure yet. Just got them today. I'll update when I get a chance to ride.


----------



## islandlife

anyone know if there has been any consideration on making terms in a smaller size? i think they would be a wicked tire in the 26-27" size!!


----------



## ~walker

i doubt they will they made the tire to compete with the 29.5 outlaw ,31 outlaw and 32 backs


----------



## Polaris425




----------



## greenkitty7

the 29.5 is actually a better looking tire than the 32 b/c of the sidewall wrap IMO.


----------



## Polaris425

I agree


----------



## Polaris425




----------



## phreebsd

That commander looks really good!


----------



## Polaris425

yeah it makes my sticker peck out.


----------



## Nain

Wish I could get these tires in Canada without the shipping costing more then the set of tires. :34:


----------



## brutemike

Nain said:


> Wish I could get these tires in Canada without the shipping costing more then the set of tires. :34:


 Call tyler at superatv and he can get you a price shipped to your door tell i sent you lol.


----------



## HondaGuy

Polaris425 said:


> I agree


Me too, and that is a SWEET looking RZR and Commander!


----------

